# What's the easiest way to find a ROM feature in the source?



## TuxDroid (Apr 19, 2012)

I would like to get some pointers on how to work through the following process:
Find cool feature in source-based ROM
Locate said cool feature in the ROM's source
Add said cool feature to another ROM's source (mine or someone else's)
Give credit where credit is due
Step 1 is the easy part... the rest I need help with. I know Linux and have dabbled just a tiny bit in Java. I have used Git some and have done all my Java work in Eclipse. Thanks in advance to anyone who is willing to guide me here!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

http://man.cx/grep + git log


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

TuxDroid said:


> I would like to get some pointers on how to work through the following process:
> Find cool feature in source-based ROM *Sounds easy enough, but sometimes can be misleading...*
> Locate said cool feature in the ROM's source *Gerrit or github is your best bet here, just poke around and look for commits that have to do with what you are looking for. Most of the changes you want will most likely be in the frameworks/base area as far as options and modifications go*
> Add said cool feature to another ROM's source (mine or someone else's) *This is a bit harder as some of the code may need to be redone due to the way different ROMs are coded once they start making modifications, but it's a lot of comparing files and cut/pasting code & trial and error*
> ...


Hope that helps a bit


----------

